# Bonjour



## Jack Garcia

Hello! Good for you to be here! Est-ce que tu comprends le francais?


----------



## julieszoo

'Ello Kathy, fancy seeing you on here  The little squeakers are on the sunday at the Bradford


----------



## WillowDragon

Nice to meet you Kathy!!

I never knew there was a colour of rat called Squirrel!! hehe Do you have pictures of your ratties?

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yeah, French is a beautiful language. Despite the last name, it's my second language. My ten-second language, because that's about as far as I can speak without drawing a blank. 

Anyway, yeah, welcome!


----------



## WillowDragon

Awww I LOVE that second pic of Annie, she looks like she is sucking your thumb! hehe

That is an interesting colour, is the top line colour a different shade?, can't tell very well from the pics... her side colour looks a bit like Chinchilla!

I actually much prefer the ticked varieties in rats than I do in mice, i really don't know why...lol Years ago I had a HUGE ratty Agouti Buck called Teddy (Cos he reminded me of a teddy bear) he was quite nasty to everyone apart from me though! lol My family hated him, and swore he was a wild rat i had found wondering around.

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia

Rats are always so personable. I'm always impressed with them.

It's too bad they don't come in all the colors and varieties that mice do!


----------



## Rowangate

Hi Kathy
Welcome to the forum, there are lots of us ratty people on here.


----------



## WillowDragon

Hmm... well getting Blue Agouti wouldn't be all that hard, and introducing chinchilla shouldn't be too difficult either! So I imagine it is possible! hehe Though for all I know that may be under another name lol

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yeah, rats lack dominant red, recessive red, tan, fox, rumpwhite, fuzzy, extreme black, American brindle, sex-linked brindle, short-eared, rosette, reverse siamese, tricolor... and scores of other varieties of mice which are not common but do exist. Do rats have banded or belted? The mouse is the most extensively studied non-human animal in the world, which is why there are more color and coat varieties of it than any other small animal, but the rat is up there too when compared to animals like deer mice, which have one or two color varieties. The only rat variety that I know of which hasn't popped up in mice is hooded. There may be more, though...regardless, your ratties are adorable. 

Mice do lack dumbo...or perhaps they do. Dumbo actually popped up in somebody's feeders in England not too long ago, but I don't know what ever became of it.


----------



## Rowangate

KathyM said:


> Ello you! Hope you're keeping well. What mice do you have then Julie and Lian? I know Lisa G has creams and blues.


I have just started breeding rumpwhite mice had my first litters in September & October


----------



## Rowangate

I know some of the selfs tend to be bigger in the mice. You know me and my marked animals, I saw a photo of some rumpwhite mice and that was me hooked, haven't managed a rumpwhite rat! I was lucky enough to get some lovely mice to start me off. If you are going to show them than I would say go for a variety you have a passion for. If it is just as pets/food so you are going for size then someone with experience in mice I'm sure will be along soon.


----------



## julieszoo

I've got a few selfs (blue and black) and picking up a few more soon (thanks Ian) and a couple of rumpwhites. Hoping for litters very soon


----------



## Rowangate

KathyM said:


> Passion wise, there are so many that float my boat - I love satins, PEWs, Abyssinian (but sadly I've read these are not about in show type which has to be priority), silver (too small?), chinchilla obviously tempts me, as do some other varieties that I'm not sure if they even exist (blue sable, blue tan?). I think showing would be something I'd like to have a go at, but I don't know of any local clubs yet so...
> 
> Thanks for the advice Lian - would love pics of your babies if you get any, or maybe see some in the flesh one day!


Pics of my babies in this link

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=2013
and also on my website.


----------



## julieszoo

Join the NMC. There are loads of shows in the yorkshire area! Getting hold of Maxey show cages is somewhat of a challenge though.....

Blue tan is a standard variety, not sure about blue sable. Blue agouti isn't even a standardised colour in mice!!!


----------



## WillowDragon

I have three nice typed PEW boys available if you can get down to london? hehe

I'm gonna put an ad up now...

Willow xx


----------



## moustress

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Bongofury

Hello Kathy! *waves*

xx


----------



## Halcyon

Yoo hoo Kathy, nice to see you over here

thems lovely rat pics


----------



## Gwerthfawr

Yo Kaffy!!!!!

<waves>


----------



## Gwerthfawr

I haven't yet but I'm hoping to have some soon!


----------



## Mark

Hi kathy


----------



## Gwerthfawr

KathyM said:


> Pet or breeding/show? I have a 2 day old litter here, looks to be about 11, but they're from a show type cream to a larger pet type dove tan satin (so God knows what's in there but there are PE and BE babies).


Breeding/Show if I can ever give myself a hard enough kick up the bum to actually get on with it!


----------

